# Graco TrueCoat 360 VSP vs Wagner Flexio 590



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Truecoat Pro II electric which uses the liners also. There are different sizes of household plastic bags that can be used if that happens.

I never had a issues with its liners but I also have their 1 gallon backpack pressure pot. I've only used it once and the liner had a hole in it! I was using solid stain on the reddish side, no rubber gloves on at the time because I wasn't expecting a mess so I had stained cuticles for days!

My nephew has a Flexio not sure which one but if you look it up, they sometimes drip from the spray tip. He had that happen, took it apart, found nothing wrong and it didn't happen afterwards.

I modified the tips I bought for the Pro II so I can use any RAC X tip, standard or fine finish so I'm ready for anything that comes up. There's a YouTube video on how to do that.


----------



## pd417 (May 15, 2010)

wptski said:


> I have a Truecoat Pro II electric which uses the liners also. There are different sizes of household plastic bags that can be used if that happens.
> 
> I never had a issues with its liners but I also have their 1 gallon backpack pressure pot. I've only used it once and the liner had a hole in it! I was using solid stain on the reddish side, no rubber gloves on at the time because I wasn't expecting a mess so I had stained cuticles for days!
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I appreciate the advice. One point I forgot to clarify, the TrueCoat VSP doesn't have "liners" per se, but the paint reservoir is a flexible plastic cup, that's why I'm a bit hesitant to get that model. That's why I may go with the Pro II, solid cup with actual liners.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

pd417 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the advice. One point I forgot to clarify, the TrueCoat VSP doesn't have "liners" per se, but the paint reservoir is a flexible plastic cup, that's why I'm a bit hesitant to get that model. That's why I may go with the Pro II, solid cup with actual liners.


Yeah, I didn't like the looks of that model that came out after I purchased my Pro II. Are you going to get the cordless version which costs more? A cord is a bit of a hassle but a battery dying right in the middle of a project isn't good but actually it's no different than running out of paint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the availability of tip sizes makes the Pro Shot the winner.


----------



## pd417 (May 15, 2010)

wptski said:


> Yeah, I didn't like the looks of that model that came out after I purchased my Pro II. Are you going to get the cordless version which costs more? A cord is a bit of a hassle but a battery dying right in the middle of a project isn't good but actually it's no different than running out of paint.


 Definitely going to stick with the corded model, don't need another tool with proprietary batteries.


----------



## pd417 (May 15, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> I think the availability of tip sizes makes the Pro Shot the winner.


 What's the difference between the ProShot and the TrueCoat Pro II? Tip sizes?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't clear I was comparing the Wagner. The Pro Shot and Pro should take the same tips.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

pd417 said:


> What's the difference between the ProShot and the TrueCoat Pro II? Tip sizes?


I don't think that there is. It seems that the Pro Shot is battery only too. Some Graco handhelds have more/less pump life expectancy. Besides if you mod one tip like shown in this video: 



 you can use any RAC X tip. I did all my tip holders but did a cleaner job by only removing material on the one side where the locking tap on the tip itself would release. There a little nib on a RAC X tip that needs to be filed off but that's simple to do.


----------

